
Journalism is being eaten alive by opinion - Reedx
https://unherd.com/2020/01/journalism-is-being-eaten-alive-by-opinion/
======
hootbootscoot
the title is true and worth discussing.

the article, less so.

The TLDR; = Am I to grok that journalism's decline is due to an anecdotal
incident of social media (completely different field here) manipulation?

Hrmmm nice article title. I wish it were attached to a related article. Op-ed
drek churned out in industrial quantities cheaply, as it's basically the
verbal equivalent of comments on any net forum. Funding a global investigative
journalism team? not so cheap, eh?

